#  Krankheiten >   Plötzliche Atemnot beim Einschlafen >

## Larissa

Hallo,
Ich leider seit einem Monat an plötzlicher Atemnot beim einschlafen. Ich habe auf einmal das Gefühl nicht mehr einatmen zu könnnen, als würde i-etwas meine Lunge blockieren. Ich schnappe dann auf einmal panisch nach Luft und kann mich nur schwer wieder beruhigen. Habe heute Nacht auch wieder diese Atemnot gehabt und kann deswegen wieder nicht schlafen. Ich weiß wirklich nicht was mit mir los ist, ich war deswegen beim Hausarzt der meine lunge abgehörte und einen Lungenfunktionstest durchgeführt hat, allerdings ohne Befund. Er meinte es sei psychisch. Aber wie kann es sein das ich plötzlich aufschrecke weil ich keine Luft mehr bekomme?? Das muss doch eine körperliche Ursache haben oder nicht? ich habe für nächste Woche wieder einen termin beim Hausarzt ausgemacht, aber bis dahin habe ich ziemliche Angst das mir was passieren könnte. Wollte heute Nacht fast den Krankenwagen rufen, weil ich gedacht habe ich erstcike, aber hab mich wieder langsam beruhigt.  Ich muss dazu sagen das ich sehr genau (besonderst beim einschlafen, seitdem ich das erste mal diese atemnot hatte), auf meine Atmung achte. Auch jetzt habe ich so ein komisches Gefühl beim einatmen.Tagsüber wenn ich arbeiten bin habe ich keinerlei probleme beim atmen und auch wenn ich aufwache atme ich sehr ruhig und ganz normal.  Wie gesgat diese Atemnot bekomme ich nur beim versuch einztuschlafen, wenn ich einmal eingeschlafen bin, schlafe ich tief und fest. Hat jemand von euch auch schon sowas erlebt und wenn ja welche Ursache könnte es haben?? danke schonmal im Vorraus.

----------


## dreamchaser

Eventuell wäre noch an eine Allergie zu denken, die sich jetzt verschlimmert hat. Nach Ausschluss davon kann man durchaus eine psychische Ursache postulieren. Das Ganze läuft dann unter psychosomatischen Beschwerden.

----------


## mango1989

Es hört sich wirklich nach einer psychosomatischen Beschwerde an. Achte mal darauf, wie du es schon erzählst dir fällt es schwer dich zu "beruhigen". Ich würde sagen, es hat sich in deinem Kopf und deinem Unterbewusstsein verinnerlicht, dass diese Atemnot stets vor dem Einschlafen eintritt. Du bekommst Angst davor, dass es wieder vorkommt, also achtest du darauf sehr genau. Hast es also stets im Hinterkopf, ergo, dein Körper reagiert darauf und du bekommst keine Luft. Du solltest vielleicht mit deinem Arzt darüber sprechen, ob du eventuell eine Threapie machen solltest, wenn es hundertprozentig nichts körperliches ist. 
Du sollst aber wissen, dass unsere seelischen Beschwerden sich oft körperlich äußern. Sie sind quasi ein Hilfeschrei.

----------


## jack12

guten morgen 
diese "einschlafatemnot" und nächtliche "erstickungsanfälle" liest sich für mich recht bekannt.
bitte beim hausarzt eine überweisung für den lungenfacharzt holen und dort abklären ob evtl. eine Schlafapnoe vorliegt. bei mir liegt eine mittelprächtige vor und ich habe diese "einschlafatemnot" und nächtliche "erstickungsanfälle" manchmal.

----------


## JanineA

Hallo Larissa, 
ist es, als wenn dir jemand auf dem Brustkorb sitzt und dir dies das Einatmen erschwert? Oder fühlt es sich tatsächlich von der Lunge kommend an? Wenn ja, hast schon tolle Antworten bekommen, wenn ersteres der Fall ist, sollte an eine muskuläre Verspannung eines Bereiches des Rückens gedacht werden. Diese Symptome habe ich persönlich und mir helfen neben Rückenübungen Wärme und Massagen sehr gut. 
LG Janine

----------


## timbrown

Hallo Larissa, 
für mich hört sich das nach Wasser in der Lunge an. Also Wasser zwischen Rippenfell und Lunge. 
Tagsüber merkt man das nicht weil man in Bewegung ist. 
Ich würde die Lunge Röntgen lassen da sind Wasseransammlungen erkennbar.

----------


## minekanine

Hallo Larissa,  
lese gerade Deinen Beitrag. Das mit den psychosmatischen Beschwerden -also dass Du eine Panikattacke fährst - wäre zwar nicht auszuschließen. Aber ich würde auch erst mal schauen, dass ich zu einem *Lungenfacharzt* komme. Der macht einen ganz anderen Lungenfunktionstest als der Hausarzt den machen kann, in der Unterdruckkammer sowie Blutgaswerten /Sauerstoffwerten auch auf dem Fahrrad unter Belastung. 
Ich habe seit Jahren durch nicht ausbehandelte Lungeninfekte in kurzen Abständen mit eine Chronisch obstruktive Atemwegserkrankung mit asthmatischen Anteil reingeholt. Das hat auch Jahre gedauert, bis das erkannt wurde. Wenn der Lungenfacharzt auch noch Allergologe ist, kann der direkt einen Allergietest mitmachen.  
Lungenfacharzt ist - wie ich finde - ein MUSS. Die psychosomatische Komponente ist zwar nicht auszuschließen, sollte aber immer als Ausschlussdiagnose gemacht werden und nicht, weil der Arzt meint, dass das für ihn die einfachste Methode ist, ohne sich großartig dafür anzustrengen.  
Ich weiß das zur genüge, denn letztlich habe ich auf einer solchen Basis meine Galle abgeben können. Meine Hausärztin war der Auffassung, meine Oberbauchbeschwerden und die Rückenschmerzen wären "Einbildung", und eine Folge von Streß und meines "unstrukturieren" Lebenswandels. Diagnose: "Sehen Sie erst mal zu, dass Sie Struktur in Ihr Leben bringen, dann lassen auch die Beschwerden nach. Und lassen Sie es ruhiger angehen." Ich arbeite im Vollzeitjob im Aussendienst seit 11 Jahren.  
Ich muss dazu sagen, ich habe nach zweimaligen Klinikaufenthalt in einer psychosomatischen Klinik in 2007 und 2008 (2007 = Burn-Out, 2008 als posttraumatische Belastungsdepression nach dem Tod meines Vaters) den "STEMPEL" Psycho einfach weg. Meine Hausärztin hielt es nicht mal für nötig, einen Ultraschall zu machen.  
Die Gallenkollik strafte mich dann ab und ich musste per RTW ins Krankenhaus, wo ein paar Stunden später die Galle raus kam. 
Du siehst also, lass Dich nicht zuerst mit der Psyche abspeisen. Erst, wenn der Lungenfacharzt ebenfalls nichts findet, es keine Allergie gibt, die auf Deine Atemprobleme nachts hinweisen, würde das mit dem Schlaflabor zusammenarbeiten. Und erst, wenn da auch nichts zu finden ist, würde ich mal diese psychosomatische Schiene überlegen zu fahren.  
Psyche oder psychische Probleme können viel Schaden im Körper anrichten, wenn die nicht behandelt werden. Ich habe die Auswirkungen bei vielen meiner Mitpatienten in den beiden Kliniken gesehen. Aber das "einfach und schnell" in die Richtung Panikattacke zu bugsieren, fände ich meiner Meinung nach sehr leichtsinnig.  
Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## schorschi

Ich würde auch mal ins Schlaflabor gehen und das Ganze mal auf Schlafapnoe untersuchen lassen.

----------


## Ona

ich hatte das gleich Problem..Atemnot im Schlaf mit plötzlichem Aufwachen..ich habe selbst herausgefunden das es vom Magenschutz pantozol kam. nach dem absetzen von pantozol verschwanden die beschwerden.

----------


## Anjolie

Wenn körperlich alles abgeklärt wurde sollte auch die Psyche ihr Recht bekommen.
Es klingt wirklich etwas nach Panikattacken, leider fühlen sich diese Attacken wirklich verdammt echt an.
Ich habe vor 3 Monaten auch meine ertse Panikattacke gehabt, die einherging mit Halbseitenlähmung, Atemnot und Ohnmachtsgefühl. Ich kam mit dem RTW ins Krankenhaus mit Verdacht auf Schlaganfall. Ich wurde auf den Kopf gestellt und man stellte partout nix fest. Nach 3 Tagen durfte ich wieder nach Hause. Ich hatte Angst, dass es wieder passieren könnte, kaum zuhause angekommen trat daselbe wieder auf und der Teufelskreis begann. Ich konnte auch nicht glauben, dass es psychisch sein soll, inzwischen weiß ich, dass mir nix passieren kann falls sowas nochmal auftreten sollte. 
Wenn auch beim nächsten Besuch nix körperliches herauskommt befass dich mal mit dem Thema Panikstörung. 
Es wäre eigentlich auch logischer, wenn es was körperliches wäre dass du auch tagsüber Beschwerden hättest und nicht nur kurz vorm Einschlafen.

----------


## Sternchen152

Hallo! 
Bringe auch noch eine ganz andere Möglichkeit ins Spiel: Kreislauf. Ich hatte nach der Kaiserschnitt-OP die selbe Problematik. Tags und Nachts topfit, doch sobald ich merkte das ich einschlafe fuhr ich hoch weil ich kaum Luft bekam. Schlief ich dann erstmal war alles wieder okay. Hab dann auch Angst vorm einschlafen bekommen. Schlußendlich stellte sich heraus das mein Blutdruck immer massiv abgefallen ist und daher die Atemprobleme kamen. Hat sich zum Glück binnen 2 Wochen erledigt, so das auch nichts in der Psyche hängen bleiben konnte. Vielleicht kannst du mal ein Langzeit-EKG machen lassen, Schlaflabor und Lungenarzt finde ich ebenfalls empfehlenswert. LG

----------


## Kaddi

wenn du schon alles ärztlich abklären lassen hast und keiner etwas findet.. denke ich das es psychisch ist und Panik attacken sind.. Da ich dass selber auch habe.. jedes mal wenn ich kurz vorm einschlafen bin.. reißts mich.. bin wieder hellwach und bekomme keine luft und glaube das ich ersticke..! ich hab war dann auch beim lungenfacharzt hab mir auch gleich nen allergie test machen lassen... hab zwar eine sehr starke hausstaubmilben allergie für die ich tabletten nehme.. 
aber diese atemnot ist noch immer.. ich war dann mal ne zeit lang in einer psychiatrie.. und dann ist es besser geworden..!
ganz weggegangen ist es aber nicht!

----------

